# Chocolate Cherry Wine



## nursejohn (Feb 17, 2010)

Has anyone made a chocolate cherry wine before? I want to try this soon. I read an older post on here that says to take a cup of must ( 1 gallon recipe) and put in a blender with 6 ounces of cocoa powder, blend well and add back to the must. My question is, when do I add the cocoa? Also, if anyone has a good recipe for this or a better idea, I would appreciate any help, John.


----------



## vcasey (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes blend your chocolate with some of the must - much easier. I add the chocolate (mixed well) right into the primary and always start with extra because you can count on a LOT of sediment dropping. 
I don't have a recipe for wine, I made a Chocolate Cherry Mel last year and its still aging and no I have not tasted it for a while, maybe next time I add some k-meta I'll taste first. Chocolate stays bitter for a year or 2 or more.


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 18, 2010)

Update: I bottled my chocolate cherry wine yesterday. It did have a little bit of a bitter taste, so I backsweetened it with simple syrup after adding K+Sorbate. Afterwards, it tasted pretty good. You can taste the cherry taste now with a hint of chocolate instead of the chocolate bitterness. Can't wait to try it in 6 months or so.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 19, 2010)

There is a recipe on here somewhere for making wine using chocolate covered cherries. Tried a search but could not find it.


----------



## IQwine (Jun 19, 2010)

http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=2382&amp;KW=Chocolate+Cherry+Wine&amp;PD=1 

try this one.....


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 24, 2010)

Just thought about something today. I forgot about degassing this wine all together. It has only been in the bottle for about a week, so should I uncork it and degass or should it be Ok without doing that? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 24, 2010)

Does it fizz when you open, or pour it?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 24, 2010)

If t cleared ok then most likely just some decanting will be fine.


----------



## nursejohn (Jun 24, 2010)

After backsweetening it, I drank about 1/2 a glass. Did not taste fizzy. I just wanted to make sure that the corks won't pop out later on. Thanks for the help. Maybe I should open one bottle and check it? Sorry to be so paranoid, but when I first tried my hand at winemaking, I did a"hillbilly wine" recipie and didn't know anything about K+Sorbate and, you guessed it, about 3 months after bottling, the corks blew out and wine went everywhere. Just don't want that to happen again.


----------

